# Artistic help needed!



## Swiecznik11 (May 19, 2021)

I study architecture and my project is about naturalistic ornament. I have a bunch of watercolours but they are kind of mediocre. How can I improve them? do you have any direct feedback about them or any resources I could look into?


----------

